
How to Bankrupt a Company in 26 Days - MCrekt
https://medium.com/@dooplejoy/do-you-know-what-a-unicorn-is-8cfd60baec16
======
c0restraint
What did I just read? A parody?

~~~
MCrekt
Yes!

